# Equine's Signatures



## equinewoods (May 14, 2008)

Ok I only do three signatures at a time, so if three orders are posted do not post, wait until I finish the first three requests, and so on, and so on. 

I do have a few rules...

* May only be used here
* Cannot be re-sold
* Do not claim as your own, or steal
* Do not change them in anyway


Examples:

(not signature... )










Other Examples:

(not signature....)


http://fc02.deviantart.com/fs28/f/2008/179/b/c/Hurricane_by_equinewoods.jpg

http://fc08.deviantart.com/fs30/f/2008/102/d/b/ERINYES_by_equinewoods.jpg


Form:

Text:
Sub Text:
Images: (URLS ONLY)
Concept:
Colors:


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Text: Anna's Computer

Sub Text: none

Images:
http://www.greenbrierfarm.net/face.bmp

http://clackhi.nclack.k12.or.us/phy...-Final Project/HorseJump/HORSE Jumping027.jpg
(If you can do tack and rider removal, then do it on this pic!)

http://www.equestrianarenas.co.uk/images/horse_jumping.jpg

http://i.pbase.com/g2/08/558008/2/65478053.gudW5cLq.jpg

http://www.travelimages.com/picofweek/HorseGallop.jpg

http://www.horsesden.com/pics/arabian-horse8.jpg

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...grazing_5181.jpg/800px-Horse_grazing_5181.jpg

Concept: Not quite sure what this means! Maybe I'm dumb... But I want an earthy type theme.

Colors: brown, light pink, light green, and white (more brown than the other three)

I know you said they can only be used on here, but I want a background for my computer. I wouldn't post it on any site saying that I made it, because I can't make stuff like that. If you don't want to do it, ignore my order. PM me if you do ignore it.

Thanks!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Text: Brickens
Sub Text: my dream come true
Images: (URLS ONLY) http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o36/mudypony/Brickens/IMG_9748.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o36/mudypony/Brickens/IMG_9494-1.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o36/mudypony/Brickens/IMG_9051.jpg
Concept: not sure what you mean either
Colors: baby blue and brown

Thanks so much!!


----------



## equinewoods (May 14, 2008)

http://i38.tinypic.com/t6tr3c.jpg

There you so, sorry didn't have much time so it's kinda bad. [/img]


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

NO! It's not bad at all! I absolutely love it! It'll look amazing on my computer! Thanks so much!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I would LOVE something done for my mare!!


Text: My Style
Sub Text: Maia
Images: (URLS ONLY) 
Sorry, picture overload... trying to give you options!
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/June29096.jpg
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/June29016-1.jpg
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/June29223-1.jpg
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/3.jpg
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/June29029.jpg
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/June29086.jpg
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/June030.jpg
Concept: Let your imagination run wild! 
Colors: Navy, gold, silver... or anything really, I'm not picky!


----------



## equinewoods (May 14, 2008)

http://i38.tinypic.com/2hyutmd.jpg


----------



## equinewoods (May 14, 2008)

sorry I put dreams instead of dream >< I can't edit it, hope its ok


----------



## Winter Filly (Jul 12, 2008)

Text: Cilantro
Sub Text: My one and only
Images: (URLS ONLY) 
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Cilantro/917429319111_0_BG.jpg
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Cilantro/883455057111_0_ALB.jpg
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Cilantro/untitled7.jpg
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Cilantro/_H1G2452.jpg
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Cilantro/Fun/764339319111_0_ALB.jpg
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Cilantro/Fun/964339319111_0_ALB.jpg
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Cilantro/Fun/701197156111_0_BG.jpg
Concept: Any, whatever you think looks nice
Colors: Blues, reds, purples

Could I have a desktop background too? You are amazing at this and I'd love one for my computer. I tried making one for myself, I failed, lol.

Thank you!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I love it! Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I would love a desktop bg as well... if you have time...


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Your work is utterly amazing. 

If you have the time, would you mind making me one of my babies? As a desktop background please?


Text: Kerra, Theo, and Blu 
Subtext: Guardian Angels Protect Me
Images: (URLS ONLY)
http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa301/RottieBlu/KERRABARE.jpg
http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa301/RottieBlu/MyBoo006-1.jpg
http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa301/RottieBlu/Theo and Kerra/NewPics163.jpg
Concept: ? cursive haha I'm not sure what this means  
Colors: primarily red white and blue unless you find better 



Wait was I not supposed to post yet :?:


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

lol there are so many talented people on these forums! Your work its amazing! i wish i could do that someday! 

I would like a desktop background to if thats ok?
Text: No hour of life is wasted that is spent in the saddle

Images: (URLS ONLY) http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/shad.jpg
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/jump.jpg
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/arena.jpg
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/cxvbfdvr43.jpg
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/232.jpg
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/vodka3.jpg
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/100_2721.jpg
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/Pictures012.jpg




Sorry there are so many pics, just giving you variety 
thanks 

Concept: anything! i dont mind
Colors: whatever you think is best


----------



## equinewoods (May 14, 2008)

Ok, ok ok... no more orders lol! I can only do so much! I'll try to finish these, I DO take commissions (*cough* if you wanna help a starving artist lol) I charge $7.00 for desktops and $2.00 for signatures. Please only email or PM me, [email protected].


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Amazing! My signatures look terrible in comparison LOL


----------

